# CM9 GTA 3...For the life of me...



## b.risky (Dec 18, 2011)

FIXED - Got the latest APK from the market and cleared all files and data. Redownloaded the files and everything works. Now need to get a Sixaxis controller and I will be set. Thanks Jotokun and Larry

My TP is running CM9 alpha 0.6

From time to time I have issues with getting apps to work. Normally I can figure out a way to get the app side loaded and working but this has not been the case for GTA. When the app first hit the market I paid for it and downloaded. I have always got the same message after opening the game (On my TP and NS4G)

"Unfortunately, GTA III 10-YEAR ANNIVERSARY has stopped."

It will not let me download the files from the APP.

Obviously i have downloaded the data files and put in the correct folder on my "SD card"..still no luck.

Maybe I have downloaded the wrong data .rar files? Which ones are working for others?(I read HTC Sensation files work in other threads)Where did you download them?

Are there any changes I need to make in order for the game to work?

Any suggestions would be helpful...i have wasted a lot of time on this.

PS...I posted this in another well known forum...please excuse me if this is bad etiquette hoping to elicit help from as many people as possible.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

Do you have chainfire 3D installed with a plugin active? I've found that really screws with GTA, disable your plugin (or if you had one active while installing, switch to that plugin) and it should work if that's your issue.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

You could consider changing your build.prop to the SGH-T989. This is explained in my High End Gaming Compatibility thread. 
http://rootzwiki.com...277#entry396277

Although it sounds like you have a bigger issue. I'd do as Jotokun just said first.

If the issue persist, join my IRC room. ---> http://webchat.freen...d-gaming&uio=d4


----------



## b.risky (Dec 18, 2011)

I had Chainfire at one point but have uninstalled completely.

Also tried changing the build.prop to your suggested settings without any luck.


----------

